# Signers of the 1689



## JM (Feb 4, 2012)

When this Confession was first circulated I understand that it did not have signers. Did the men whose names appear on this Confession actually sign it or were they added to give authority to it?


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 5, 2012)

Jason, the Confession was written in 1677 during the oppression of Non-Conformists in England. It wasn't until 1689 under the Act of Toleration that it could be openly published and distributed without persecution, imprisonment and possibly death.


----------



## JM (Feb 5, 2012)

rbcbob said:


> Jason, the Confession was written in 1677 during the oppression of Non-Conformists in England. It wasn't until 1689 under the Act of Toleration that it could be openly published and distributed without persecution, imprisonment and possibly death.



Of course, I understand that...but were the names added latter the real signers of the Confession or added to give it authority?


----------



## JM (Feb 7, 2012)

I found a google preview of "Erroneous and Schismatical Opinions: The Questions of Orthodoxy Regarding the Theology of Hanserd Knollys (c. 1599 - 1691)" by Barry H. Howson. From the preview Howson points out the marks of "High Calvinism" in contrast with Calvin's teachings, the Westminster Confession in contrast to the First and Second LBC and Owen and Knollys teaching on the 5 points. It looks to be a very interesting read. The author is convinced that the First and Second LBC's are high Calvinist Confessions, higher then the WCF.


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 7, 2012)

JM said:


> The author is convinced that the First and Second LBC's are high Calvinist Confessions, higher then the WCF.



Not saying yea or nay at this point but what would that assertion actually mean?


----------



## JM (Feb 8, 2012)

It's a limited preview and I cannot read from a monitor for very long but I believe the author was saying Knollys was a hyper. Everything about he was higher then Calvin and he also placed his doctrine of predestiation in the "wrong category."  lol Maybe the 1689 doesn't put forth Calvinism but Knollysism...


----------



## KMK (Feb 8, 2012)

JM, you might ask Dr. Renihan via email and he could direct you to the pertinent sources.


----------



## JM (Feb 8, 2012)

KMK said:


> JM, you might ask Dr. Renihan via email and he could direct you to the pertinent sources.



Great idea, I will.


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 8, 2012)

According to the Baptist historian Dr. William J. McGlothlin,

It [2LBC-77] was published anonymously, but is said to have been "put forth by the elders and brethren of many congregations of Christians (baptized upon Profession of their Faith) in London and the country."​

For the reasons Bob noted, no actual signatures seem to have appeared with it until its official adoption in 1689.

McGlothlin's work is a very interesting read, and is available here (for the history of the 2LBC see pp. 215ff).


----------



## KMK (Feb 8, 2012)

Phil D. said:


> According to the Baptist historian Dr. William J. McGlothlin,
> 
> It [2LBC-77] was published anonymously, but is said to have been "put forth by the elders and brethren of many congregations of Christians (baptized upon Profession of their Faith) in London and the country."​
> 
> ...



According to this work,



> In July 22, 1689, William Kiffin, *Hanserd Knollys*, John Harris, George Barrett, Benjamin Keach, Edward Man, and Richard Adams united in a circular letter to all the Calvinistic Baptist churches of England and Wales, inviting them to send from each church two messengers, one of whom should be the minister, to a meeting to be held in London beginning September 3, to consider the low estate of the churches, and especially to devise means for raising up a more numerous and better equipped ministry...Among the many important things done by this first Assembly was the approval of this Confession... Pg 217, 218


----------

